# Trying to remove shift knob



## supawiz6991 (May 12, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
Can anyone tell me how to remove the shift knob (manual transmission) in a 2012 chevy cruze ls? I want to change the knob to a custom one. Try as I might I cannot get it to unscrew. I've heard that it could be pressed on. How do I get the bugger off????


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

It is pressed on. Saw so myself when the one on my LT came apart at delivery. The plastic core had cracked which is how it was able to come off freely.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I did change the knobs on my ECO-s (MT), the sifter shaft has a thread, you need to rotate counter-clock until it gets out. I'm talking for ECO, 2011-2012 versions.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> I did change the knobs on my ECO-s (MT), the sifter shaft has a thread, you need to rotate counter-clock until it gets out. I'm talking for ECO, 2011-2012 versions.


Mine was the same

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## supawiz6991 (May 12, 2018)

My cruze is the LS version. How do
you normally remove a pressed on knob?
Do they make custom shift knobs that press on?


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

chances are his was threaded too. I have never seen a shift knob that wasn't threaded


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

The end of the stick was knurled like a ratchet handle. No threads. 

My 03 Sunfire was the same way, shift knob was pressed onto a knurled shaft. 

There was a post I found about this on here just not sure how to make a link to it.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

supawiz6991 said:


> My cruze is the LS version. How do
> you normally remove a pressed on knob?
> Do they make custom shift knobs that press on?


When I changed the shift knob on my Sunfire I ended up using a die to thread the end of the shaft to accept the new knob. 

My old knob was a pain to remove as I had to keep twisting the knob back and forth until the insides gave way to allow removal.


----------



## supawiz6991 (May 12, 2018)

yeah sounds about right. I've been trying and I can't get it to budge. If you could find a way to link that post that would be helpful!


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-...rior/25162-how-do-i-remove-my-shift-knob.html


----------

